# How to Attach Bottle Caps



## Procrastinator2000

I have a friend who has saved bottle caps for the last ten years, she has thousands of them. She told me she'd like to make a table with a glass top with the caps underneath. I'm not sure of the best way to do this. Is there something I can pin the caps into? I'm hoping to keep them all even so that the glass is stable and does not rock.


Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## phinds

I'm assuming that you want them top up so the sharp edges will be down. I'd recommend puttingdown a thin (or maybe even as much as 1/4" thick) later of corkboard then lay out the caps with a light layer of glue and top the whole thing with a sheet of plywood covered with some heavy weights. When the glue has dried and the sheet comes off, the caps should be pressed evenly into the cork and with luck will stay there and there will be a level surface for the glass to go on.


----------



## supershingler

my son made a table with bottle caps and we did a little experiminting. we tried construction adhesive, hot glue, and a few others before i just said what the heck and tried adhesive for ceramic tile. just troweled it out and started putting the caps down and it worked great. we used a 3/4 " plywood base, and then put a strip around the outside that was just about 1/8" above the caps when set in the mastic. then we took ceramic grout and troweled it over the caps to fill in the gaps inbetween the caps, and washed it off just like you would for a tile job. let the grout dry and then mixed up some 2 part bartop finish and poured it over the top and it looked great.

i dont have a picture but ill see if he will email me one and ill post it

good luck

kendall


----------



## toolman Steve

Sounds good , and yes it would be nice to see it. I love when people use there imagination and come up with stuff like this.


----------



## nblumert

I helped a friend build a beer pong table with bottlecaps. We built the table frame out of 2X4's and caulked all of the seams, then glued the caps down, and then poured a liquid glass over that. It is perfectly clear, and you can see the detail of every bottle cap. If you want, let me know and I will see if I can get a picture for you.
Nick


----------



## Texas Sawduster

*Acrylic*

I would use acrylic and pour that over the caps. It will leave a great smooth surface and will not break like glass.

I have not tried liquid glass. Is that similar to acrylic?


----------



## nblumert

Texas, the stuff that was used might have been acrylic, I'm not sure. In school we called it liquid glass, but I'm not sure their is a difference. 

These are some pictures of the table.


----------



## toolman Steve

Wow that is nice ,I have question , i tried to make a plaque the stuff soaked throw the paper it was very thick but it still adsorbed right throw it, can some tell me what to do to stop it.


----------



## pabloj13

Check this thread:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/need-some-basic-woodworking-advice-wedding-present-project-13990/


----------

